# Good article on carbon and yellow water tint



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Just looking around and found this very intresting 8)

Tech Tips & Medical Reference


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Very interesting read, Thanks


----------



## ctreefguy (Oct 28, 2009)

just read it thanks


----------

